# Didn't think id find myself here again.



## Misscalais

Hi ladies.
Ive not long found out im pregnant with my 4th baby, big surprise as we were done having kids.
I have 3 beautiful, healthy little boys. 3rd son is only 14 months.
Anyway, hubby is not happy at all! 
Im really, really hoping that this little surprise will be a girl for us. Im scared at how id bond with another boy, id love it of course no matter what gender but i do not want another boy. I feel so, so awful even thinking it.


----------



## winterbabies3

I really hope you get your girl! I experienced gd w my last pregnancy (2boys) and still not sure on the sex with this baby... it's not an easy thing! Try to enjoy and not obsess if it's a girl or not. I've almost wanted to stay team yellow for this reason! I figure when baby is here gd wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Misscalais

Thank you. I hope you get your girl too :)
Im the same actually, thinking about being team yellow so i don't have to get upset about it in my scan. I actually had to walk out of my scan with DS3 and cry in the bathroom because i felt so ashamed of myself for feeling so disappointed. I didn't pep up for a few weeks and then i was fine with it. But when he was born i did get a few seconds of disappointment when i seen his boy bit because i was kind of hoping he was a she lol totally got over it as soon as i brought him up to my chest.
On the other hand im too impatient and will probably find out. I was only team yellow once and i didn't enjoy it lol


----------



## winterbabies3

I agree with being team yellow...I am having a hard time as well and probably will find out. I secretly kept thinking baby would come out being a girl but his parts were so obvious! When I found out with my DS2 I also held in my disappointment until I went into the bathroom! I was so embarrassed. DH kept telling me I should be thankful and he just didn't understand! It was definitely a low point in life when it should have been happy! It didn't help that my best friend at the time had a boy already and then had a girl! That was rough! But I will say this lil boy is something else!! Lol he puts a smile on my face like nothing else! Did you experience gd with DS2 or more with DS3?


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah DS3 boys parts were so obvious as well but i think i was in denial lol 
Oh i can totally relate, my bestie was pregnant with her 1st and her pregnancy unplanned and she was really down in the dumps about it. She had a gorgeous little girl, who is my god daughter. I felt so jealous and i said that to her lol
I had GD with DS2 as well but it wasn't so bad, i didn't cry over it or anything and given that they were only 14 months apart was happy after a while that he was a boy because i could use all DS1 things for him as they were all still pretty much brand new.
Gosh i really hope we both get our little girls when will you be able to find out. Im thinking maybe i might get the sono to write it down with a potty shot and put it in an envelope so i can open it at home. Although I'd probably be too nervous to open it.


----------



## winterbabies3

I love that idea!!! Or even wait til your in the car! How is your husband doing by the way? I know it must have been quit the shock=/ but everything happens for a reason;) I'll be able to find out at 20 weeks, maybe a couple weeks earlier (we dont have private scans around here)...I am only 14 weeks now (idk why the signatures don't show up?) So 6 more weeks to go! I'm sure they will fly by as I am okay with waiting;) how far along are you? Do you mind if I add you on here?


----------



## Misscalais

Yeah i think that's probably the best idea :) i know if i didn't find out id go crazy 2nd guessing and having like all.that hope still and then it could possibly not be a girl.
He's not taking it well at all its so hard at the moment. Im almost 6 weeks. Wont have a proper dating scan until 8 weeks. I hope the next 6 weeks go fast for you :)
Yep you can add me :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Thank you! I hope he comes around to the idea! I know men need a lil more time than we do! Thanks for the add!


----------



## donnarobinson

I hope u have your girl Hun 
I found out I'm having my third boy last week 
It wasn't a planned pregnancy and I was really happy with my boys I didn't want anymore. But saying that I wanted a girl so bad this time and when I saw his bits in the scan I couldn't hold it in I cried a lot I was over it the next day tho I'm stil sad at the thought of not having a girl but I'm really happy he's a boy. 
I hope you get ur girl x


----------



## calm

I did see you other thread and I have everything crossed that you'll get your girlie X


----------



## Misscalais

donnarobinson said:


> I hope u have your girl Hun
> I found out I'm having my third boy last week
> It wasn't a planned pregnancy and I was really happy with my boys I didn't want anymore. But saying that I wanted a girl so bad this time and when I saw his bits in the scan I couldn't hold it in I cried a lot I was over it the next day tho I'm stil sad at the thought of not having a girl but I'm really happy he's a boy.
> I hope you get ur girl x

Thank you. Im sorry you didn't get your girl :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

calm said:


> I did see you other thread and I have everything crossed that you'll get your girlie X

Thank you.


----------

